# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Intermittent Fasting (IF)/ LeanGains Diet

## greekoo

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Προσφατα διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο 

```
http://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html
```

 και μπορώ να πώ ότι έμεινα έκληπτος και πολύ μπερδεμένος διότι στην ουσία αυτη η είδους δίαιτα "απορρίπτει" τα όσα έχω μάθει τοσο καιρό περί διατροφής που προβαλλονται σε αυτό το φορουμ. Ποια η γνώμη σας για αυτό το θέμα ;

----------


## Devil

πρωτων δεν ειναι καινουργια ειναι σχετικα παλια... 

αν θες την δοκιμαζεις... εγω εκανα μια προσπαθια αλλα μου ειναι δυσκολο να ειμαι σε fast για 16ωρες.... γενικα δεν ειναι ευκολη στην αρχη....

για ογκο δεν μου φαινετε ιδαιτερα καλη ιδεα.... για καποιον που εχει 3000 θερμιδες για ογκο ισως αλλα για ατομα με 4000 και 5000 ειναι δυσκολη....

σε περιοδους διαιτας παλι φαινετε αρκετα ωραια.... ισως την δοκιμασω τοτε...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Προσφατα διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο 
> 
> ```
> http://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html
> ```
> 
>  και μπορώ να πώ ότι έμεινα έκληπτος και πολύ μπερδεμένος διότι στην ουσία αυτη η είδους δίαιτα "απορρίπτει" τα όσα έχω μάθει τοσο καιρό περί διατροφής που προβαλλονται σε αυτό το φορουμ. Ποια η γνώμη σας για αυτό το θέμα ;


greekoo γράψε μας μια μικρή μετάφραση-περίληψη της δίαιτας που για να καταλάβουμε όλοι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

^^^ 

με λιγα λογια ειναι μια διαιτα οπου 16 ωρες (μαζι με αυτες του υπνου...) δεν τρως τιποτα... η' μικρα γευματα με μαξ το 20% των συνολικων θερμιδων....
και μετα την προπονηση τρως 1 μεγαλο γευμα.... (στο τελος της μερας...) το οποιο βεβαια μπορεις να το σπασεις σε ''μικροτερα''..... με λιγα λογια 16 ωρες νυστικος και τρως τις αλλες 8 ωρες....

----------


## terataki

λοιπον,υστερα απο σκεψη θα ακολουθησω μια διαιτα για 1 μηνα να πεσω 2% λιπος.

λοιπον σε μερα προπονησης θα τρωω λιγο παραπανω,και ξεκουρασης λιγοτερο

9πμ πρωινη αεροβια

12πμ .2 αυγα ολοκληρα(για να εχω αμινοξεα κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης,μιας και δεν μπορω να παρω BCAA),και 5 κουταλιες σουπας κουακερ
3πμ .προποπονηση
4πμ .αμεσως μετα.5γρ κρεατινη/1κ.σ γλυκοζη αναμιγμενα σε 600 μλ γαλα,1 κεσε τονο,400γρ μπιφτεκι/κοτοπουλο,1 πολιβιταμινη
8πμ . 200γρ γιαουρτι,πρασινη σαλατα με 1 κσ λαδι
αυτα σε μερα προπονησης.

σε μερα ξεκουρασης παει ετσι

9πμ αεροβια
12 πμ .5γρ κρεατινη αναμιγμενη σε 300μλ γαλα,300γρ μπιφτεκι/κοτοπουλο,πρασινη σαλατα με 1κσ λαδι,1 πολιβιταμινη
4πμ 2 ολοκληρα αυγα,,πρασινη σαλατα με 1κσ λαδι
6πμ 200γρ γιαουρτι,πρασινη σαλατα με 1κσ λαδι

θελω την γνωμη απο ατομα που το χουν δοκιμασει

----------


## SeXperT

νομιζω ειναι χαλια...

----------


## terataki

> νομιζω ειναι χαλια...


γιατι?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## SeXperT

βγαζεις δεν βγαζεις 1200 θερμιδες, λιγα γευματα, σε λαθος ωρες, κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου μενεις 12 ωρες νυστικος, πραγμα που το θεωρω μεγα λαθος...

γενικως ειναι ολη λαθος νομιζω... ψαξε βρες μεσα στο φορουμ μια και προσαρμωσε την στα δικα σου δεδομενα... και πες μας  υψος/κιλα ...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ενας αχταρμας ειναι...οχι γαλα με κρεατινη καλυτερα...παιζει θεματακι με το ph απο οσο γνωριζω

----------


## terataki

χεχε,μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να ψαξεις καλυτερα  :01. Mr. Green: 
η συγκεκριμενη διαιτα αφηνει ενα κενο 16ωρων απο το επομενο γευμα.δηλαδη τρωω 8ωρα το βραδυ το τελευταιο γευμα και το επομενο ειναι το πρωι στης 12.  16 ωρες δηλαδη.

----------


## terataki

η σκεψη ειναι καπως ετσι

12-1 PM or around lunch/noon: Pre-workout meal. Approximately 20-25% of daily total calorie intake.
3-4 PM: Training should happen a few hours after the pre-workout meal.
4-5 PM: Post-workout meal (largest meal).
8-9 PM: Last meal before the fast.

η μονη αλλαγη που ισως κανω ειναι στο τελευταιο γευμα,να προσθεσω ελαχιστες θερμιδες ακομα.και στο 1ο γευμα εβαλα λιγα κουακερ

----------


## terataki

> ενας αχταρμας ειναι...οχι γαλα με κρεατινη καλυτερα...παιζει θεματακι με το ph απο οσο γνωριζω


καμια σχεση.το ph του γαλακτος κυμενεται σε αλκαλικα διαλυματα οχι οξινα

----------


## terataki

http://doubleyourgains.com/musclebui...oach_Final.pdf

oποιος ενδιαφερεται ας ριξει μια ματια

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καμια σχεση.το ph του γαλακτος κυμενεται σε αλκαλικα διαλυματα οχι οξινα


 :01. ROFL:  
εισαι σιγουρος γιαυτο ετσι??οκ...ειχε δικιο τελικα ενας πρωινος φιλος στα χαλικια :01. Wink:

----------


## terataki

> εισαι σιγουρος γιαυτο ετσι??οκ...ειχε δικιο τελικα ενας πρωινος φιλος στα χαλικια


 :03. Thumb up:  πηγαινε ανοιξε βιβλιο χημειας να δεις, εχει 6,7 ph πολυ κοντινο στο νερο που εχει 7

----------


## Devil

> εχει δοκιμασει κανεις σε συνδιασμο με κετο;


κετο οχι..... με low carb (150-200γρ για τα γουστα μου  :01. Mr. Green: ) ναι....




> Τις μέρες που δεν κάνουμε προπόνηση μοιράζουμε τις θερμίδες όπως θέλουμε έτσι?


αν διαλεξεις IF τοτε πας και τις μερες οφ 16h fasted....

----------


## tyler_durden

> κετο οχι..... με low carb (150-200γρ για τα γουστα μου ) ναι....


λεω να το δοκιμασω με 6/7 κετο,μια μερα ριφιντ με καρμπ στα 450γρ/λιπος οσο πιο κατω γινεται,και νηστεια 20/4 εκτος απο τη μερα του ριφιντ..πρωτεινη σταθερα 150γρ(2ΧKg)..ριξε γνωμη.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leftis

Παιδιά έχω παρατηρήσει έντονη δυσκοιλιότητα και πρέπει να άρχισε περίπου όταν ξεκίνησα και την νηστεία. Παίζει να οφείλεται εκεί?
Γενικώς έχω προδιάθεση για δυσκοιλιότητα αλλά τον τελευταίο 3-4μηνο το είχα στρώσει και τώρα που πιάσαν οι ζέστες πάλι γύρισα στα δύσκολα...

----------


## beefmeup

τα ειχαμε πει νομιζω κ τοτε..
τρωγε λαχανικα,κ φυτικες ινες..
αν δεν μπορεις παρτες σε συμπληρωμα..

----------


## leftis

> τα ειχαμε πει νομιζω κ τοτε..
> τρωγε λαχανικα,κ φυτικες ινες..
> αν δεν μπορεις παρτες σε συμπληρωμα..



Ναι έχω αλλάξει όλους του υδατάνθρακες σε σύνθετους (βρώμη, ολικής ρύζι μακαρόνι κλπ) τρώω 200 γρ μπρόκολο την μέρα 3-4 φράουλες, 1 μπανάνα και 1 ακτινίδιο ΚΑΙ 5 γρ φυτικές ίνες από συμπλήρωμα. Και τίποτα....

----------


## magavaTOUT

Το 8ωρο του feeding πρεπει να ξεκιναει αμεσως μετα τον υπνο ή μπορει να αρχισει οποιαδηποτε στιγμη της μερας?

----------


## average_joe

οποια στιγμη την ημερα θες.

τωρα αν την μια μερα το παραθυρο του feeding ειναι 6.30 ωρες και την αλλα ειναι 8.30, δεν τρεχει.

----------


## leftis

> Το 8ωρο του feeding πρεπει να ξεκιναει αμεσως μετα τον υπνο ή μπορει να αρχισει οποιαδηποτε στιγμη της μερας?


ιδανικά πρέπει να ξεκινάει μετά την προπόνηση

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ερωτήσεις:
 1) Είναι απαραίτητο να κάνεις προπόνηση με βαριά βάρη όπως διάβασα;
 2) Χρειάζεται όντος τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης; (2,5 -3 x σωματικό βάρος)
 3) Εγώ πολλές μέρες που έχω βάρη κάνω και αερόβιο,αν και μέσα λέει να αποφεύγεται,δεν πιστεύω να επηρεάζει κάτι.
 4) Είναι επίσης απαραίτητο να είναι τόσο αυστηρό το πρόγραμμα στις ον - οφ μέρες ως προς την διαφορά του +-20% και ως προς την πρόσληψη λιπαρών-υδατάνθρακα;

----------


## average_joe

το θεμα αυτης της "διαιτας" δεν εχει να κανει με την αυστηροτητα μιας bb διατροφης.

η ουσια ειναι να ξεφυγεις απο τον καταναγκασμο των πολλων και συχνων γευματων ετσι ωστε να δεις οτι δεν ειναι μονοδρομος.

τωρα αν εσυ θες να γινεις τοσο περιοριστικος με αυτα που ρωτας παει να πει οτι θα συνεχιζεις να αυτοπεριχαρακωνεσαι.

*εντιτ*. εγω θα προτεινα κρατα τη διατροφη και την προπονηση που εχεις για να δεις τι αποτελεσματα αρνητικα ή θετικα θα σου επιφερει η συγκεκριμενη διαιτα.

----------


## leftis

> Ερωτήσεις:
>  1) Είναι απαραίτητο να κάνεις προπόνηση με βαριά βάρη όπως διάβασα;
>  2) Χρειάζεται όντος τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης; (2,5 -3 x σωματικό βάρος)
>  3) Εγώ πολλές μέρες που έχω βάρη κάνω και αερόβιο,αν και μέσα λέει να αποφεύγεται,δεν πιστεύω να επηρεάζει κάτι.
>  4) Είναι επίσης απαραίτητο να είναι τόσο αυστηρό το πρόγραμμα στις ον - οφ μέρες ως προς την διαφορά του +-20% και ως προς την πρόσληψη λιπαρών-υδατάνθρακα;


1) Όχι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνεις strength routine. Πρέπει όμως να κάνεις MAX 4 προπονήσεις αλλίως recomp δύσκολο.
2) Υποτίθεται πως ελαχιστοποιείς την απώλεια μυικού ιστού. Εγώ που είμαι 79 κιλά είμαι στα 180-190 την ημέρα δεν είναι δύσκολο να τα φτάσεις.
3) Αν θες να το ακολουθήσεις κατα γράμμα καλώς, λογικά κάτι θα ξέρει για να το λέει. Μπορείς να κάνεις το αερόβιο τις off Μέρες.
4) το +-20% όχι παίζεις ανάλογα τις ανάγκες σου. Τα πιο συνηθισμένα είναι +-20% για recomp και -20% τις όφ μέρες και θερμίδες συντήρησης τις ον για γράμμωση. Την αναλογιά υδατανθράκων λιπαρών  καλό είναι να την κρατήσεις. Εξηγεί στο site το λόγο.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Λοιπόν,για να καταλάβετε πως έχει.Εγώ πριν κανά χρόνο όταν άρχiσα να κάνω δίαιτα έκανα περίπου αυτή την διατροφή χωρίς να ξέρω περί τίνος πρόκειτε.Γενικά πάντα εγώ το έβρισκα και το βρίσκω δύσκολο να τρώω μικρές ποσότητες φαγητού.Θέλω να τρώω μεγάλο όγκο φαγητού.Το βρίσκω δύσκολο να περιορίζω την ποσότητα που θα φάω άλλα σχετικά εύκολα να μην πλησιάσω καν φαγητό.Έτρωγα μόνο το πρωί και το μεσημέρι,και την υπόλοιπη μέρα τίποτα τις περισσότερες φορές.Έτσι τρώγοντας πολύ φαγητό στα 2 γεύματα,και με κακής σχετικά ποιότητας φαγητού έχασα 30 κιλά.Οπότε ουσιαστικά δεν μου είναι κάτι καινούριο,απλώς επειδή με τον τρόπο που την έκανα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να χάσω πολλη μυϊκή μάζα επειδή δεν έτρωγα σωστά,τώρα θέλω να την κάνω σωστά.Και θέλω να την κάνω για τον λόγο που είπα παραπάνω.Θα με βολέψει πάρα πολύ για να περιορίσω και διάφορα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια που με πιάνουν κατά καιρούς,αφού θα τρώω μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού μαζεμένα.Γενικά εγώ ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα(στον οργανισμό μου) γιατί λένε οτι οι φυτικές ίνες,τα συχνά γεύματα κτλ περιορίζουν την πείνα.

Αν και το κάνω το αποτέλεσμα είναι μετά από μισή ώρα να πεινάω,και τελικά αν κάνω πχ 5 γεύματα,να ανυπομονώ και να σκέφτομαι το επόμενο και τελικά πιέζομαι και μετά από μέρες ξεσπάω σε υπερφαγία.Αυτό το πρόβλημα της υπερφαγίας(και παλιότερα βουλημίας) το απέκτησα μόλις άρχησα να ασχολούμε με την διατροφή μου και ειδικά μόλις άλλαξα το πρόγραμμα των 2 γευμάτων.Οπότε ουσιαστικά με αυτό,γυρίζω πάλι στα παλιά,αφού τα συχνά γεύματα ή έστω τα λίγα άλλα με περιορισμένη ποσότητα δεν με καλύπτουν.Θέλω να κάνω ένα μικρό γευματάκι πριν την προπόνηση για ενέργεια,και μετά άλλο ένα μετά να σκάσω!  :01. Razz: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!Απ ότι κατάλαβα δεν είναι τόσο περιοριστική και κατά γράμμα αυτή η διατροφή,οπότε θα προσπαθήσω να είναι γενικά μέσα στις οδηγίες.
Leftis,δίκιο έχεις,κάποια περίοδο για να γεμίσω τις θερμίδες έπαιρνα πάνω από 200 γρ πρωτεϊνης.  :01. Razz: 
Tώρα για το αερόβιο,εε σιγά δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος,απλά ίσως παίξω λίγο περισσότερο με τα +- 20% γιατί υπάρχουν μέρες που έχω έντονο πρόγραμμα και χρειάζομαι περισσότερο.Για τις αναλογίες λιπαρών και υδατ. εσείς παιδιά πως το κοιτάτε;Απλά να αποφεύγω τις ον μέρες τα πολλά λιπαρά; Και επίσης,τώρα το καλοκαίρι,μπορεί να έχω και καθημερινή άσκηση.Θα παίρνω ως "ον" τις μέρες που έχω βάρη;Η γενικά να αποφεύγω τα λίπη;

Θα κάνω σήμερα το βραδάκι τους υπολογισμούς για ον,οφ,συντήρηση κτλ και σύντομα θα αρχίσω!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## average_joe

> εγω αυτον τον καιρο κατι τετοιο αρχησα να κανω, με βαση την επιμονη των φιλων μου ντεβιλ και διονυση. αλλα και λογο καποιων προβληματων στα πολλα γευματα μεσα στην μερα που εχω.
> 
> αν δεν εχω καλα αποτελεσματα μαυρο φιδι που τους εφαγε.


μιας και περασε ενας μηνας, τι εντυπωσεις εχεις για την ωρα?
την συνεχιζεις και αν ναι σε τι χρονισμους?
ευχαριστω!

----------


## lila_1

> Ναι έχω αλλάξει όλους του υδατάνθρακες σε σύνθετους (βρώμη, ολικής ρύζι μακαρόνι κλπ) τρώω 200 γρ μπρόκολο την μέρα 3-4 φράουλες, 1 μπανάνα και 1 ακτινίδιο ΚΑΙ 5 γρ φυτικές ίνες από συμπλήρωμα. Και τίποτα....


Για δοκίμασε και τη γλυκερίνη....φήμες λένε ότι δουλεύει

----------


## xelashai

> Για δοκίμασε και τη γλυκερίνη....φήμες λένε ότι δουλεύει


οντως δουλεύει...

----------


## magavaTOUT

Σημερα εκανα για πρωτη μερα ΙF και θα θελα να ποσταρω την διατροφη να παρω καμια συμβουλη.80κιλα με θερμιδες συντηρησης 3300. Ηταν μερα προπονησης οποτε εχουμε και λεμε :

1ο γευμα 16.00 --> totals: 728kcal, 61.4g proteins, 54.6g carbs, 28g fat
225g cottage ,200g γαλοπουλα, 1τοματα, 80g καλαμποκι, 10g λαδι, 1 μηλο, 1g C 

2o γευμα 19.00 --> totals: 616kcal, 62.5g proteins. 32.1g carbs, 28g fat
3αυγα ολοκληρα, 4 ασπραδια, μισο σκουπ ON, 50g βρωμη, 1κουτ. κακαο

3o γευμα (μεταπροπονητικο) -->1766.5kcal, 106.9g proteins, 230g carbs,35g fat
250g δημητριακα, 500ml calciplus, 225cottage, 1κουτ. φυστικοβουτηρο, 1,5scoop ON

totals:3110 kcal, 230g proteins, 316.7g carbs, 91g fat

*Στα macros εχω βαλει τα παντα, δλδ μετρησα πχ και την πρωτεινη της βρωμης ή τους υ/α απο το γαλα.
*Καφεδες σκετους/coke zero μπορω να πινω στο fasting ετσι?
*Μπορω να κανω 5 μερες προπονηση ή καλυτερα θα ταν 4?
*Toσο μετρημα ποτε ξανα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Apollonas

15 ώρες χωρίς φαγητό θα με βρούνε πεσμένο στα πλακάκια να σέρνομαι. Θερμίδες συντήρησης έχω 3700 και κάτι ψιλά. Η διατροφή μου είναι αυτή,

8:00 8 ασπράδια, 2 κούπες βρώμη, 1 ποτήρι γάλα με μειωμένη λακτόζη, 2 μπανάνες
11:00 2 στήθη κοτόπουλο, με ένα σακουλάκι ρύζι και σαλάτα
14:00 2 πέστροφες με πατάτες βραστές 
16:00 MusclePharm Assault 30 λεπτά πρίν την προπόνηση 
17:30 ΟΝ whey 100% μαζί με δεξτρόζη (βάζω 2 σκούπ και από τα 2)
18:15 2 στήθη κοτόπουλο και 2 σακουλάκια ρύζι μαζί με σαλάτα
21:00 Σαλάτα με ντομάτα, μαρούλι, αγγούρι, 1 στήθος κοτόπουλο σε κομμάτια μέσα στη σαλάτα, λάδι και ξύδι ή λεμόνι
23:00 ΟΝ Casein στο μπλέντερ γιατί έκανα το λάθος στο σέικερ και είναι ένα χάλι μαύρο
Το λίπος μου έμεινε στα ίδια επίπεδα με το που άρχισα αυτή την διατροφή, απλά σε ένα μήνα πήρα 4,5 κιλά. Κατά την άποψη μου 15 ώρες καταβολίζεις πολύ...ειδικά χωρίς bcaa και τιποτα ψιλολόγια...!!

----------


## GeoDask

> 15 ώρες χωρίς φαγητό θα με βρούνε πεσμένο στα πλακάκια να σέρνομαι. Θερμίδες συντήρησης έχω 3700 και κάτι ψιλά. Η διατροφή μου είναι αυτή,
> 
> 8:00 8 ασπράδια, 2 κούπες βρώμη, 1 ποτήρι γάλα με μειωμένη λακτόζη, 2 μπανάνες
> 11:00 2 στήθη κοτόπουλο, με ένα σακουλάκι ρύζι και σαλάτα
> 14:00 2 πέστροφες με πατάτες βραστές 
> 16:00 MusclePharm Assault 30 λεπτά πρίν την προπόνηση 
> 17:30 ΟΝ whey 100% μαζί με δεξτρόζη (βάζω 2 σκούπ και από τα 2)
> 18:15 2 στήθη κοτόπουλο και 2 σακουλάκια ρύζι μαζί με σαλάτα
> 21:00 Σαλάτα με ντομάτα, μαρούλι, αγγούρι, 1 στήθος κοτόπουλο σε κομμάτια μέσα στη σαλάτα, λάδι και ξύδι ή λεμόνι
> ...


Πόσα κιλά είσαι ρε κτήνος ; 

Πολύ φαί.

----------


## Apollonas

> Πόσα κιλά είσαι ρε κτήνος ; 
> 
> Πολύ φαί.


Το πρόβλημα είναι το ύψος μου. Είμαι 2.03 σήμερα το πρωί 97.2 κιλά ατόφιος...!!! :01. Mr. Green:  Όντως πολύ φαί, αν δεις το ψυγείο θα φρίξεις...!!! Θέλω να δω που έχω plateau και μετα να κάνω γράμμωση. Κάποτε ήμουν 103 άρα παίρνει κι άλλο...!!!

----------


## magavaTOUT

> Σημερα εκανα για πρωτη μερα ΙF και θα θελα να ποσταρω την διατροφη να παρω καμια συμβουλη.80κιλα με θερμιδες συντηρησης 3300. Ηταν μερα προπονησης οποτε εχουμε και λεμε :
> 
> 1ο γευμα 16.00 --> totals: 728kcal, 61.4g proteins, 54.6g carbs, 28g fat
> 225g cottage ,200g γαλοπουλα, 1τοματα, 80g καλαμποκι, 10g λαδι, 1 μηλο, 1g C 
> 
> 2o γευμα 19.00 --> totals: 616kcal, 62.5g proteins. 32.1g carbs, 28g fat
> 3αυγα ολοκληρα, 4 ασπραδια, μισο σκουπ ON, 50g βρωμη, 1κουτ. κακαο
> 
> 3o γευμα (μεταπροπονητικο) -->1766.5kcal, 106.9g proteins, 230g carbs,35g fat
> ...


bump! μια γνωμη καποιος!!!!!!  :05. Weights:

----------


## Devil

οκ ειναι... αν και προσωπικα θα επαιζα με τα λιπαρα και τους υδατανθρακες.... δλδ hicarb/lowfat τις μερες προπονησης και lowcarb/highfat τις οφφ μερες....

----------


## Xxlakis

> Το πρόβλημα είναι το ύψος μου. Είμαι 2.03 σήμερα το πρωί 97.2 κιλά ατόφιος...!!! Όντως πολύ φαί, αν δεις το ψυγείο θα φρίξεις...!!! Θέλω να δω που έχω plateau και μετα να κάνω γράμμωση. Κάποτε ήμουν 103 άρα παίρνει κι άλλο...!!!


Ρε συ λιγα μου φαινονται τοσα κιλα.Και εγω 2.05 ειμαι και με 115 κιλα και ισα που με γεμιζουν για να μην φαινομαι τηλεγραφοξυλο.

----------


## magavaTOUT

Οι off μερες θα ειναι σιγουρα low carb kai high fat. Δηλαδη δημητριακα/βρωμη/ρυζι καθολου. Το προβλημα μου ειναι τις μερες προπονησης πως θα ριξω λιπαρα. Τα αυγα και το cottage μου τα ανεβαζουν παρα πολυ  :01. Unsure:  Οι μερες προπονησης εχουν σημασια ή μπορω να κανω 5 και μονο 2 οff?

----------


## Apollonas

> Ρε συ λιγα μου φαινονται τοσα κιλα.Και εγω 2.05 ειμαι και με 115 κιλα και ισα που με γεμιζουν για να μην φαινομαι τηλεγραφοξυλο.


 Κι εγω μαζι σου αδερφε, αλλα σαν εκτομορφος υπερανθρωπες προσπαθειες για να βαλω κιλα... Νομιζω αν ημουν 115 θα ημουν σουπερ. Εσυ τι προγραμμα ακολουθεις;

----------


## Devil

> Οι off μερες θα ειναι σιγουρα low carb kai high fat. Δηλαδη δημητριακα/βρωμη/ρυζι καθολου. Το προβλημα μου ειναι τις μερες προπονησης πως θα ριξω λιπαρα. Τα αυγα και το cottage μου τα ανεβαζουν παρα πολυ  Οι μερες προπονησης εχουν σημασια ή μπορω να κανω 5 και μονο 2 οff?


βγαλε το λαδι και το φυστικοβουτηρο...

αναλογα με την προπονηση που ακολουθεις...

----------


## Xxlakis

> Κι εγω μαζι σου αδερφε, αλλα σαν εκτομορφος υπερανθρωπες προσπαθειες για να βαλω κιλα... Νομιζω αν ημουν 115 θα ημουν σουπερ. Εσυ τι προγραμμα ακολουθεις;


Αν εννοεις απο διατροφη εχω παψει να πειραματιζομαι.Ειμαι και 37 τωρα με 20 χρονια να ασχολουμαι και δοξα το θεο μια ζωη το σωμα μου δουλευε οπως πρεπει.Ετρωγα παραπανω επαιρνα ετρωγα λιγοτερο εχανα.Τωρα ειμαι ισοθερμιδικα μονιμα με 50π-30υ-20λ περιπου και ειμαι οκ.Το αλλο καλο που ειχα παντα ηταν πως αν και 2 μετρα βοδι ποτε δεν ημουνα του πολυ φαγητου.Και οταν ηθελα να ανεβασω θερμιδες πλακωνα τα ψωμια ολικης με φυστικοβουτυρο και συμπληρωνα.Συγνωμη για το οφ απο τα υπολοιπα μελη.

----------


## tyler_durden

> Οι off μερες θα ειναι σιγουρα low carb kai high fat. Δηλαδη δημητριακα/βρωμη/ρυζι καθολου. Το προβλημα μου ειναι τις μερες προπονησης πως θα ριξω λιπαρα. Τα αυγα και το cottage μου τα ανεβαζουν παρα πολυ  Οι μερες προπονησης εχουν σημασια ή μπορω να κανω 5 και μονο 2 οff?



βασικα στις μερες προπονησης απεφευγε τα λιπαρα πληρως στο pwo,που ναι και το μεγαλο γευμα της μερας στη IF..πριν την πεσεις φαε κανα αμυγδαλο μαζι με καζεινη,ειτε σκονη ειτε κοτατζ..αλλα για να καταλαβω,το κοτατζ πως στα ανεβαζει;;ενα κεσεδακι εχει λιγοτερο απο 6 γραμμαρια.. :01. Unsure: 

αυγα μην τρως τις μερες που σαι ον..προτιμα κρεας κ σκονη..

----------


## magavaTOUT

> βασικα στις μερες προπονησης απεφευγε τα λιπαρα πληρως στο pwo,που ναι και το μεγαλο γευμα της μερας στη IF..πριν την πεσεις φαε κανα αμυγδαλο μαζι με καζεινη,ειτε σκονη ειτε κοτατζ..αλλα για να καταλαβω,το κοτατζ πως στα ανεβαζει;;ενα κεσεδακι εχει λιγοτερο απο 6 γραμμαρια..
> 
> αυγα μην τρως τις μερες που σαι ον..προτιμα κρεας κ σκονη..


το θεμα ειναι οτι  το pwo μου ειναι το τελευταιο γευμα και εκει κλεινει το feeding phase. Αρα τα αμυγδαλα/φυστικοβουτηρο τα βαζω εκει. Ενα κεσεδακι 225γρ. 4% εχει 9γρ.

----------


## tyler_durden

> το θεμα ειναι οτι  το pwo μου ειναι το τελευταιο γευμα και εκει κλεινει το feeding phase. Αρα τα αμυγδαλα/φυστικοβουτηρο τα βαζω εκει. Ενα κεσεδακι 225γρ. 4% εχει 9γρ.


προπονεισαι αργα το βραδυ να φανταστω;;το κανα και γω μια περιοδο,αλλα επειδη στο pwo ετρωγα και τις χαρτοπετσετες βαραινα πολυ κ δν μ πιανε ο υπνος..οπως και να χει,για να ναι το τελευταιο σου γευμα το pwo εχεις κανει πριν την προπονηση ενα με δυο μικρομεσαια γευματα..χωσε εκει τα λιπαρα..

εγω  παιρνω το ντιρολο που χει 2,2 στα 100 γρ..

----------


## magavaTOUT

εχω ποσταρει το τι τρωω στην προηγουμενη σελιδα! check  :01. Smile:  Κανω προπονηση 9.30-11.00. Αλλα κοιμαμαι γυρω στις 5  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## average_joe

> *Το λίπος μου έμεινε στα ίδια επίπεδα με το που άρχισα αυτή την διατροφή*, απλά σε ένα μήνα πήρα 4,5 κιλά. Κατά την άποψη μου 15 ώρες καταβολίζεις πολύ...ειδικά χωρίς bcaa και τιποτα ψιλολόγια...!!


*αυτο* για μενα ειναι θετικο.

υποθετω εσυ περιμενες να χασεις λιπος.

ειναι λιγο αντιφατικο αυτο που χω κανει quote γιατι ενω δεν λιπωσες εβαλες 4.5 κιλα τι ηταν δηλ. αυτα τα κιλα?

edit.
@magavaTOUT, νομιζω ειναι επιβεβλημενο με αυτην την αναλογια macros στις on να τα αλλαζεις στις off υπερ των λιπαρων.

----------


## magavaTOUT

@average
σημερα ηταν η πρωτη οφφ μου και πηγε καπως ετσι

1o: 3 αυγα, 4 ασπραδια, 5φετες bacon, λιγο τυρι τριμμενο, 2 κουτ. φυστικοβουτηρο, 1μηλο, 2 σκουπ ON
2ο: 200g κοτα, πρασιναδα με 1κουταλια λαδι
3ο:450g cottage me 5 δαμασκηνα

Πως σου φενεται? Συνολο κοντα στα 205g προτεινη και carbs μονο απο το τυρι και το μηλο/δαμασκηνα.

----------


## average_joe

στο 2ο και 3ο δεν βλεπω πολλα λιπαρα.

αλλα αυτο εχει σχεση με τις προσλαμβανομενες θερμιδες που εχεις θεσει.

το σημαντικο νομιζω ειναι να σου αρεσει η διατροφη για να υπαρξει διαρκεια.

οποτε αυτο ειναι καθαρα σε σενα.

υδατανθρακας χαμηλα ειναι, μειωνεις συγχρονως και τις θερμιδες και πετυχαινεις συγχρονως κυκλικη εναλλαγη των θερμιδων και κυκλικη αναλογια των macros.

----------


## Giannistzn

Το feeding και το fasting πρεπει να ειναι σταθερα ανα μερα? Δηλαδη, 12 00 - 20 00 το "παραθυρο" για να φας και 20 00 - 12 00 νηστεια. Την επομενη μερα (και ως συνεπεια ολη την περιοδο που την ακολουθεις) πρεπει να παιζει στο 12 - 8 / 8 - 12 ή μπορεις να "παιζεις" καθημερινα με 8αρο - 10ωρο "παραθυρο" ωστε να αλλαζεις λιγο τις ωρες εαν βολευει?

Π.χ. τη μια μερα σταματας να τρως πιο νωρις (6 το απογευμα) και ξεκινας νωριτερα το αλλο πρωι. Σε περιπτωση που εχεις πρωΐνη προπονηση κυριως και χρειαζεσαι ενα γευμα πριν ρωταω.

Επισης, στην περιπτωση αυτη, βαζεις ενα 20-25% των θερμιδων σου στο γευμα ή περισσοτερο/λιγοτερο?

----------


## average_joe

υποτιθεται οτι πας για πανω κατω τις ιδιες ωρες.


αν δε μπορεις επειδη δεν μπορεις να χεις σταθερο ωραριο (που εκει γινεται αρκετα ευκολα)

ο ενας τροπος ειναι αυτος που λες ανοιγωντας και κλεινοντας το παραθυρο (8- 10 ωρες).

ο αλλος που κινουμαι εγω ειναι να μπορεις να κανεις και fasted προπονησεις.

ετσι την μια μερα (πες οτι εχεις βαλει το 12- 8) τρως στις 12 και πας για προπο στις 6
την αλλη μερα που δεν μπορεις να κανεις το γευμα στις 12 πας για προπο fasted, τρως και μετα κλεινεις παλι στις 8 με το τελευταιο γευμα.
ετσι ρυθμιζεις το παραθυρο σε max 8ωρο αν θες να σαι αυστηρος.

τωρα για την αναλογια προσωπικα κινουμαι στο μεταπροπονητικο 60- 65 και αντιστοιχα στο αλλο 35- 30.
οποτε καντο οπως σε βολευει.
γευμα πριν την προπο δεν χρειαζεσαι απαραιτητα εκτος να θεωρεις πως σερνεσαι κτλ.

----------


## Giannistzn

Κατι αλλο, το προτοκολο ειναι αυστηρα 2 γευματα? Ή εαν τα σπασεις σε 4 π.χ. δινοντας εμφαση στο post w/o ειναι το ιδιο?

----------


## magavaTOUT

απο το site του leangains
"Meal frequency during the feeding phase is irrelevant. However, most people, prefer three meals."

Απλα δωσε εμφαση στο pwo τις ον και στο πρωτο γευμα στις οφφ

----------


## average_joe

τα πρωτοκολλα κινουνται απο 2 εως 3.
ο @devil νομιζω σε ενα sample διατροφης εχει ποσταρει 4.
προσωπικα κανω 2 γιατι απλα ετσι με βολευει (μια φορα τη βδομαδα κανω 1 ετσι για αλλαγη, αν εχω δουλειες κτλ).
οποτε θα σου προτεινα να ξεχασεις τη αυστηροτητα.

η εμφαση παντως οπως και να χει ειναι στο post.
αναλογιες π.χ. λενε 20- 25% το 1ο, ομοιως το 2ο και 50- 60% το τριτο.
με τα BCAAs ...δεν εχω ιδεα. το τετραμηνο που την τρεχω δεν εχω βαλει και δεν προτιθεμαι.
πριν για κανα τριμηνο εκανα 3 γευματα στο 16ωρο που ημουν ορθιος.
πειραματισου ρε συ.

----------


## anastacia

αυτη τη διαιτα την  ακολουθουσα με διαφορες παραλαγες και πειραματισμους - οσον αφορα στη διαρκεια των λεγομενων παραθυρων- τα δυο τελευτα ετη. κατεληξα πως το πιο αποδοτικο για εμενα fasting ηταν 2 με 3 24ωρα Off την εβδομαδα. συγκεκριμενα σταματαγα να τρωω στις 6 το απογευμα και ετρωγα την αλλη μερα στις 6 ξανα. εκανα αεροβιο την επομενη το πρωι απο τη νυχτα νηστειας  και βαρη την επομενη το πρωι της νυχτας που ετρωγα.επιπλεον σημαντικο ρολο παιζει  το τι θα φας μετα τη νηστεια.οταν διατηρεις και χαμηλα παραλληλα  τους υδατανθρακες  δουλευει φουλ.
τη διαιτα τη σταματησα λογω εγκυμοσυνης και τωρα δεν τη συνεχιζω διοτι θηλαζω και σε αυτες τις καταστασεις απαγορευεται το fasting.  
βασικα η αποτελεσματικοτητα της διαιτας οφειλεται στο  γεγονος οτι  μπαινεις σε κετωση λογω πολυωρης αποχης απο το φαγητο και του θερμιδικου ελλειματος που επιτυγχανεται ΔΙΑΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ. υπαρχει στο νετ ενα βιβλιο το eat stop eat(ευαγγελιο για εμενα της φιλοσοφιας του fasting), που τα εξηγει αναλυτικα .προτεινω σε οποιον σκεφτεται να την ακολουθησει να διαβασει το βιβλιο ωστε να μπορεσει να κατανοησει πως λειτουργει και να την προσαρμοσει στις αναγκες του αλλα και στους στοχους που εχει θεσει.
σε εμενα παντως δουλεψε,καταφερα και εχασα τα τελευταια 4 κιλσ που με βασανιζαν χρονια,μαλιστα οταν εφτασα τον στοχο μου περιορισα της Off ημερες σε μια η δυο την εβδομαδα και συγκεκριμενα Τεταρτη και Παρασκευη και οταν με ρωταγανε γιατι δε τρωω ελεγα πως ειμαι καλη χριαστιανη  :01. Unsure: , αφηστε που κανεις δε το καταλαβαινε διοτι ετρωγα κανονικα μεχρι στις 6 και την επομενη ημερα στη δουλεια τπτ, σχολαγα στις 4 και μεχρι να παω σπιτι και να μαγειρεψω βουαλα ξαναπηγαινε 6. 
 οταν με το καλο σταματησω να θηλαζω σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να την ξανακανω.

----------


## anastacia

> βασικη συνεπεια της IF σε ατομα που ασχολουνται με γυμναστικη ειναι οτι πασχιζεις να κρατηθεις σε θερμιδες συντηρησης..
> ετσι οντας υποθερμιδικα αλλα κρατοντας παραλληλα την πρωτεινη ψηλα,καις λιπος..
> 2800 και 3000 θερμιδες δυσκολα παιρνονται σε δυο γευματα,αφου επι της ουσιας το προ-προπονητικο ειναι πρακτικα ανυπαρκτο..
> το θεμα με την IF ειναι οτι σε κραταει μακρια απο τζιμπολογηματα εκτος προγραμματος..
> εγω την εφαρμοζω αρκετους μηνες,κυριως γιατι μου τη δινει καθε τρεις και λιγο να χω το νου μου στο τι θα φαω...
> αλλα δεν ειναι και το μυστικο της τζοκοντα κατα τα αλλα..το μονο που μετραει ειναι το ποσες παιρνεις,ποσες καις..
> απο κει και περα τις μοιραζεις σε οσα γευματα θες..


 ακριβως αυτο !!!!!!!!!!  η τουλαχιστον αυτο μπορει καποιος να ισχυριστει πως ισχυει 100%,+το γεγονος οτι μπαινεις σε κετωση 
τωρα για  ολα τα υπολοιπα  απαντησεις θα δωσουν, αν ποτε δωσουν οι ερευνες και οι μεταναλυσεις, δλα πιασε το αβγο και ..... :01. Mr. Green: .

----------


## tyler_durden

> @average
> 
> 3ο:450g cottage me 5 δαμασκηνα.


το κοτατζ με μετρο φιλε..εχει πολυ αλατι μεσα..

----------


## magavaTOUT

Ηδη προσπαθω να το μειωσω γιατι και η τιμη του ειναι τσιμπημενη  :03. Thumb up:  Thanks

----------


## Devil

> *αυτο* για μενα ειναι θετικο.
> 
> υποθετω εσυ περιμενες να χασεις λιπος.
> 
> ειναι λιγο αντιφατικο αυτο που χω κανει quote γιατι ενω δεν λιπωσες εβαλες *4.5 κιλα τι ηταν δηλ. αυτα τα κιλα?*
> 
> edit.
> @magavaTOUT, νομιζω ειναι επιβεβλημενο με αυτην την αναλογια macros στις on να τα αλλαζεις στις off υπερ των λιπαρων.


αερας.... τουλαχιστον δεν υπαρχει αλλη λογικη εξηγηση... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tyler_durden

> στο 2ο και 3ο δεν βλεπω πολλα λιπαρα.
> 
> 
> 
> υδατανθρακας χαμηλα ειναι, μειωνεις συγχρονως και τις θερμιδες και πετυχαινεις συγχρονως κυκλικη εναλλαγη των θερμιδων και κυκλικη αναλογια των macros.


συνηθες ειναι τις μερες που σαι χαι σε υδατανθρακα να μενεις ελαφρως υποθερμιδικα..το αντιθετο τις μερες που ανεβαζεις λιπος..

----------


## average_joe

να σου πω την αληθεια το αντιθετο κανω.

γιατι αυτο που λες? :01. Unsure: 

αν καταλαβαινω καλα αναφερεσαι ψηλα στον υδατ τις ημερες που προπονεισαι.

οποτε γιατι να εισαι υποθερμιδικα?

@devil,  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tyler_durden

με χαι καρμπ φουλαρεις γλυκογονο..δεν υπαρχει λογος να σαι και υπερ..ιισοθερμιδικα ή ελαφρα υπο ειναι η σιγουρη λυση..
επισης σημαντικος παραγοντας ειναι το ποσες προπονησεις κανεις την εβδομαδα..αν εισαι 1με2/7 οφ δε σε παιρνει να σαι υπερθερμιδικα ολες τις μερες που σαι ον εκτος αν μπορεις στα κενα σου να τη βγαζεις με 1500 θερμιδες..

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Μπορεί κάποιος που κάνει «Intermittent Fasting» να μου απαντήσει στις εξής ερωτήσεις;

1)Πρέπει να είναι 3 μόνο γεύματα οπωσδήποτε μέσα στο 8ωρο που τρεφόμαστε;
Δηλαδή αν βάλω ένα shake (whey ,dextrose, creatine, glutamine) στις 13.00 που αρχίζει το 8ωρο μου και στις 14.00 το μεγάλο στέρεο γεύμα και στην συνέχεια στις 17.00 το δεύτερο και στις 21.00 το τελευταίο θα αλλάξει κάτι;

2)Γυμνάζομαι νωρίς το πρωί και λατρεύω τα prework stimulants. Αυτά συχνά έχουν ίχνη carbs. Για παράδειγμα το Assault έχει 9gr ανά serving. Διακόπτουν το fasting;

----------


## average_joe

1) οχι δεν πρεπει. εγω κανω 2 αλλοι 4.

2) δεν ξερω, αυτοι που τα σχεδιασαν λενε κανα bcaa το πολυ. παρε μονο stims bulk αν θες να το πας κατα γραμμα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Σε καποιο θεμα ο aepiskeptis (νομιζω) ειχε πει οτι επιτρεπεται ενδιαμεσα οτιδηποτε <25kcal (εαν θες να εισαι αυστηρος)

----------


## magavaTOUT

στο site του leangains αν δεν κανω λαθος λεει οτι μπορεις να πιεις και καφε με ΛΙΓΟ γαλα κατα το fasting. Αρα πιστευω οτι οι 9 θερμιδες δεν θα κανουν τη ζημια.

----------


## Eddie

Σημερα ξεκιναω κι εγω,δεν εχω βγαλει ακομα συγκεκριμενο πλανο ουτε πρωτοκολλο απλως θα τηρω για αρχη τη 16ωρη νηστεια,ενα γευμα πριν την προπονηση και υστερα αλλα 2 η 3.Μαλλον θα το παω 15.30 το πρωτο και μεχρι 23.30 το τελευταιο γιατι προπονηση μου βγαινει γυρω στις 6,30 το απογευμα.Ηδη πειναω λιγακι αλλα σε 2 ωρες θα ειμαι οκ αφου θα φαω..κι αυτος ο καφες σκετος τελειως δε πινεται  :01. Razz: 


Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι τι γινεται στην περιπτωση που θελουμε να βαλουμε πρωινα αεροβια.Αν κανω αεροβιο 9-10 δλδ υστερα μεχρι τις 3.30 θα μαι νηστικος τελειως?Και το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω bcaa κλπ..


Επισης ευχαριστω τον devil για τη βοηθεια,για ακομη μια φορα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Eddie υποθερμιδικά θα παίξεις? πας για δίαιτα δλδ?

----------


## Eddie

Ναι,κι ο θεος βοηθος  :08. Turtle:

----------


## average_joe

> κι αυτος ο καφες σκετος τελειως δε πινεται


τσιγαρο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

αν σε ανησυχει ενδεχομενο καταβολισμου βαλε μια μεζουρα πρωτεινη απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχες BCAAs, πιστευω οτι αρκει και δεν θα επιφερει και κατι αρνητικο στο fast.
αλλα απο την αλλη με το workload που εχεις βρισκεις απαραιτητο το αεροβιο?  :01. Unsure: 
δες και post #33
Η αερόβια καταστέλει τα αποτελέσματα της προπόνησης αντιστάσεων στην μυική υπερτροφία

----------


## Eddie

Αν ξεκινησω τσιγαρο σιγουρα θα αδυνατησω μιας και δε θα χω χρημα για φαγητο..  :01. Razz: 

Νομιζω πως με τον ογκο προπονησης που κανω,ναι,χρειαζομαι και αεροβιο..Δυστηχως το κορμι μου καιει καρβουνο..κι αυτο το καιει με την αεροβια,γιατι μονο με τα βαρη ουτε για προσαναμμα δε κανει  :01. Razz: 

Ο ογκος προπονησης κυμαινεται στα 16-18 σετ πλατη,15 σετ στηθος,16-18 ποδια,15 ωμοι και 20 χερια..δε νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι το υπερβολικο οσον αφορα τον ογκο,βεβαια ρολο παιζει και η ενταση φυσικα,απλως εμενα μου φτανει που γυριζω σπιτι και ειμαι χωμα.Ξεκινησα παλι να κινουμαι με ποδηλατο οποτε μπορει να καθιερωσω αντι για τρεξιμο το ποδηλατο..

Θα δω πως θα παει γιατι ειναι και αρχη ακομη,δε ξερω αν βαλω τωρα τα αεροβια..αν (αμην παναγια μου) αρχισω και χανω σε κανα διβδομαδο χωρις αεροβια τοτε θα το τραιναρω μεχρι να κολλησω.



Ενδεικτικα το σημερινο πλανο διατροφης εχει ως εξης.

Το πρωι ενα φραπε σκετο,
15:40 85γρ ρυζι και 140γρ κοτοπουλο,με λιγο λαδι
19:00 προπονηση
20:30 Δεκα ασπραδια,2 κροκοι,2 φετες ψωμι,1 μπανανα,καφες με 10γρ ζαχαρη
22:00 180γρ περιπου συκωτι μοσχαρισιο,σαλατα χορτα με λαδι
23:30 200γρ γιαουρτι,40γρ blend πρωτεινη


Πως ειναι σαν πλανο?Βασικα δεν εχω υπολογισει ακομα ποσο πρωτεινη βγαζει..υδατ περιπου 120-130

----------


## average_joe

δεν αναφερομαι στα σετ, καθως σαν νουμερα δεν εχει να λεει, αυτο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι ειχες εναν συνολικο ογκο προπονησης 20tn/workout το οποιο ειναι μεγαλο νουμερο ειδικα αν τα περισσσοτερα κιλα τα καλυπτεις στις βασικες ασκησεις οποτε σε αυτο αναφερομαι.

η διατροφη μια χαρα ειναι, αυτο εχει να κανει με τον ανθρωπο και τις ανοχες του στη νηστεια, εγω κανω λιγοτερα και μεγαλυτερα εσυ περισσοτερα και μικροτερα.
αν την συνεχισεις υποψιαζομαι πως θα πας στα λιγοτερα αλλα δωσε ενα περιθωριο προσαρμογης στον εαυτο σου.
εξαλλου απο τη στιγμη που θα σαι υποθερμιδικα, θα χασεις, δεν εχει κατι μαγικο, ισως εκμεταλλευεται καλυτερα το nutrient partitioning ετσι οπως την εχεις φτιαξει.
απο κει και περα κατι που εχω να προτεινω ειναι να εκμεταλλευτεις τις μερες οφ με πιο χαμηλα τις θερμιδες κανοντας ψευδο-κετο και τσιμπωντας λιγο τον υδατ. τις μερες προπο με πιο ψηλα θερμιδες. συνδυαζεις και μια μερα προπο με recarb/ reffeed και εισαι κομπλε. αν η γυναικα γκρινιαζει βαλε το recarb/ reffeed οποτε θελει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
υπολογισε πρωτεινη!

----------


## TheWorst

Εμενα μου φαινεται οκ αν ειναι στις στα μακρος σου.
Εντι αφου θα σπασεις ετσι κι αλλιως το φαστινγκ , γιατι να πιεις σκετο τον καφε?

----------


## Eddie

20 τονους φτανω σε πλατη,κι αυτο οταν εχω πολλα σετ..ποδια βεβαια μπορει εχω φτασει και 30,αλλα στις περισσοτερες μυικες παιζω κατω απο 20.Ελπιζω με αυτον τον περιορισμο θερμιδων να ξεκινησω να χανω γιατι με το προηγουμενο προγραμμα τσιμπολογουσα και ισως αυτο να αυξανε κατα πολυ την ημερησια θερμιδικη προσληψη με αποτελεσμα να μη χανω..πχ κανα τσουρεκι το πρωι με τον καφε,κανενα σαντουιτς κλπ,ενω τωρα που εχω μειωμενο παραθυρο και να θελω δε μου κανει ορεξη γιατι ειμαι γεματος..ακομα και το συκωτι πριν με το ζορι το εφαγα,κ το γιαουρτι τωρα δε μπορω να πω οτι το τρωω και πολυ ανετα..χαχα!Γενικως απεχω πολυ με κατι τρομακτικες ποσοτητες φαγητων που βλεπω εδω μεσα..Να το παω σε λιγοτερα γευματα,παιζει..αλλα αν κανω κατι τετοιο αυτο δε θα ναι για καλο,δλδ θελω να πω οτι μπορει να τυχει να μην εχω το μεγαλυτερο ογκο φαγητου στο pw και να ναι απλα μια μπανανα με shake,και μετα στο τελευταιο να γινει χαμος..κι αυτο αν τυχει ας πουμε λογο ελλειψης χρονου για στερεο pw.Περισσοτερους υδατ δε νομιζω να ειχα ποτε κιολας..μονο οταν τρωω πιτακι αντι για βραστα αυγα που βαζω και μελι,αλλα λεω να κρατηθω οσο πιο καθαρα γινεται σε θερμιδες και να χω το πιτακι ως καβατζα σε λιγουρες για μεταπροπονητικο.


Worst,το φαστινγκ δε το σπαω το πρωι..και παλι εαν δε μπορεσω να βαλω αμινοξεα μετα τα πρωινα αεροβια (ΑΝ χρειαστουν) η nutrisport απο υδατ εχει πολυ λιγο.

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι υ/ας ή πρωτεϊνη.. Σπαει το φαστινγκ οτιδηποτε εχει περισσοτερες απο καποιες θερμιδες (δηλαδη μια καθαρη πρωτεϊνη με 20-25 πρωτεϊνη στο σκουπ  με 100-120 θερμιδες σπαει το φαστινγκ)
Οσο για τις ποσοτητες κι εγω δε μπορω να φαω και μεγαλες , αλλα οταν ξεκινησα ΙΦ αρχισα να τρωω , ας πουμε μετα απο 20ωρη νηστεια 300 γρ ρυζι αβραστο μαζι με κρεας και φαντασου το ρυζι βγαινει μια κατσαρολα μεγαλη

----------


## 27εκατοσταχερι

Κλειδί στην if, είναι και το if it fits your macros, put it in.. Mε <<clean eating>> δεν βγαίνει εύκολα.

----------


## beefmeup

σωστος.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Κλειδί στην if, είναι και το if it fits your macros, put it in.. Mε <<clean eating>> δεν βγαίνει εύκολα.


Σιγουρα..Προσωπικα την ακολουθω γιατι οι θερμιδες μου θελω να ειναι λιγοτερο απο 2500,αρα μια χαρα φτανονται μεσα σε 8 ωρες.4η μερα σημερα,κ παει μια χαρα..τα γευματα δεν ειναι παντα καθαρα,δλδ μετα την προπονηση χθες πριν το γευμα ηπια 300ml σοκολατουχο γαλα..οπως και να χει ομως μεσα σε αυτο το 8ωρο δεν εχεις πολλα περιθωρια για τσιμπολογηματα,κι εκτος αυτου στο τελος ημουν τοσο σκασμενος που ουτε το shake πρωτεινης δεν ηπια.

----------


## Giannis Nt

Κανω IF εδω και 2.5 μηνες...εχς χασει γυρω στα 8 κιλα και ειμαι 19 1.86 86 κιλα και γυρω στο 14-15% BF...η διατροφη μου παιζει πανω κατω 200 πρωτεινη 150 υδατανθρακες και 60-70 λιπαρα(κροκοι αυγων,λιναροσπορος,ελαιολαδο,αβοκαντο)..εδς και 2 βδομαδες τρωω τα παντα βραστα για να μπορω να ελενξω με ακριβεια τα λιπαρα που παιρνω στην διατροφη μου και σχεδον μηδενικο αλατι...η απορια μου ειναι η εξης...μετρησα τον βρμ και ειναι στα 2200 περιπου,αλλα επειδη πηγαινω 6 φορες την βδομαδα γυμναστιριο + 30 λεπτα διαδρομο μου βγαζει οτι θερμιδεσ συντιρησης ειναι τα 3700!!αρα για γραμμωση θα επρεπε να παιζω στις 3200 συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα κατι που εγω δεν κανω γιατι βλεπω οτι παιζω στις 2000 με τα τωρινα macros!!!τι θα πρεπει να θεωρησω σωστο και να ακολουθησω απο αυτα τα 2?γιατι μου φενετε και λιγο υπερβολικο να παιζω με 400 υδατανθρακα κ 80 λιπαρα σε γραμμωση!(η πρωτεινη ειναι ηδη ψηλα x2.5 του βαρους μου σχεδον!!)

----------


## Giannis Nt

kaneis....?!

----------


## ArgoSixna

Και εγω λογο δουλειας ειχα 3700 συντηρηση αλλα επαιζα μαξ 2000 και ειχα κολλησει για αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα.. με το που σταματησα την δουλεια αρα και οι θερμιδες συντηρησης επεσαν στις 2200 ξεκολλησα αμεσως.

Θεωρω οτι 3700 χωρις να κανεις χειρονακτικη δουλεια και ειδικα σε εξωτερικο χωρο ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολλες ειδικα αν εισαι 2.5 μηνες σε φαση γραμμωσης.

Παρατα το αεροβιο και κανε διαλειματικες 2χ 15λεπτα την μερα αν θες ντε και καλα 3700~

----------


## Giannis Nt

δεν ειπα να παιξω τοσες σε γραμμωση..αλλα τουλαχιστον να τις ανεβασω στις 3000 αν εχω συντηρηση στις 3700 γιατι αν παιζω 1700 θερμιδες κατω φοβαμαι μην πειραχτει ο μεταβολισμος μου...εκτος του γυμναστηριου περπαταω κ αρκετα καθε πρωι για να παω σχολη(ενα 30 λεπτο σπαστο)...κ τα σκ δουλευω σαν μαγειρας οποτε θεωρειτε χειρονακτικη...

----------


## jimaras22

bump...

πιστευω να το κανουν αυτο το προγραμμα καποια ατομα εδω μεσα και να μην κολανε το κεφαλι τους με τα μικρα γευματα/τσιμπολογιματα που κανουν ¨Π

εγω το κανω εδω και καιρο χωρις καν να τρωω πρωτεινη[οτι εχει το σπιτι] και μου αρεσει γιατι εχω περισοτερη ενεργεια,δεν πειναω,και ελευθερια...

που να το εκανα με καθαρα φαγητα και με μπολικη πρωτεινη   :01. Smile: 

πολλοι στο ββ.κομ το κανουν και τους βοηθαει....

θελει λιγο καιρο μεχρι να συνηθισει καποιος στο να μην τρωει αλλα οταν το κανει θα ειναι μια χαρα

το καλυτερο πιστευω θα ταν να αρχισει καποιος με 12/12 και ν ανεβαζει 1 - 2 ωρες μερα παρα μερα π.χ  :01. Smile: 

δεν χρειαζοντε βσσα παντως λενε πολλοι οσο παιρνεις την πρωτεινη της ημερας που επισης πολλοι λενε οτι τλκ ειναι καπου στο 1.5γρ ανα κιλο 
για ογκο/και γραμμωση που ακουγετε και ποιο λογικο..και 0.7-0.8 τα λιπαρα.

----------


## giannaras13

εγω ημερησιως 150 γρ πρωτεινη λιπαρα <20 γρ

----------


## Redbul

Καλά και δεν χάνει κανείς μυϊκή μάζα με τόσο σκληρή διατροφή;

----------


## TheWorst

> εγω ημερησιως 150 γρ πρωτεινη λιπαρα <20 γρ


<20 λιπαρα , ε ? Μετα μη γινει κανα ατυχημα και δε ξερεις γιατι δεν το συκωνεις  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sharkatack

http://ensomati.gr/item/intermittent-fasting.html..........   την εχει κανει καποιος ??

----------


## AlexakisKon

η συγκεκριμενη διαιτα οδηγει συνηθως στην απωλεια μυικης μαζας+επεισοδια υπερφαγιας

----------


## ArgoSixna

:01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

τι ακριβως γραφεις Αλεξη?  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  

 :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 

Εγω καμια φορα πιανω και 22ωρες νηστεια και χτυπαω τις καλυτερες προπονησεις νηστικος , με φλεβηκοτιτα και πρηξιμο να ειναι πιο εμφανη απο ποτε.

Με βοηθησε να πεσω σε λιπος , δεν υπηρχε το αγχος να φαω καθε 3 ωρες και ετρωγα οτι ωρα ηθελα .

Τωρα κανω 3 γευματα γιατι έτσι με βολευει , παλιοτερα με βολευε 1 γευμα μεταπροπονητικο ή 2 πριν-μετα αναλογως τι φαγητο ειχα στην διαθεση μου.

----------


## TheWorst

Τι απωλεια μυικη μαζας , εδω βαζουμε μυς και χανουμε λιπος ταυτοχρονα μονο με φαϊ . Αυτο σιγουρα εξαρταται βεβαια και απο τις προπονησεις

----------


## SkillBill

παιδια οσοι κανετε IF κανετε επισης και τις οφφ μερες?κανεις που να χει σκεφτει τις οφφ μερες να κανει κανονικα πολλα γυεματα και τις μερες ον ΙF?

----------


## jimaras22

> παιδια οσοι κανετε IF κανετε επισης και τις οφφ μερες?κανεις που να χει σκεφτει τις οφφ μερες να κανει κανονικα πολλα γυεματα και τις μερες ον ΙF?


δεν υπαρχει λογος για να μην κανεις ιφ τις οφφ μερεσ , καλυτερα συνεχομενα για να συνηθηζεις καλυτερα
ε τωρα αμα βγεις για ποτο σαββατο βραδυ π.χ και δν ειναι στο παραθυρο που τρως ε το να φας η να πιεις κατι μια φορα δεν πειραζει.

----------


## SkillBill

οχι γιαυτο,απλα για θεμα ινσουλινης και υδατανθρακα,τις μερες προπο δεν παιζει θεμα αλλα χωρις γυμναστικη σκεφτομαι μηπως η ινσουλινη ανεβαινει στο θεο με το που τρωω υδατανθρακα μετα το 16ωρο.
τελος παντων,το συνηθισα ετσι και δεν θα το χαλασω τωρα πια,δεν θελω να μπω στη διαδικασια να ξανασυνηθισει ο οργανισμος μου κατι καινουριο,το πρωτο δεκαημερο if ηταν πολυ ασχημο..θα την κρατησω για κανα διμηνο και αν δω οτι λιπωνω το αλλαζω..παντως προς το παρον ενω μεσα στις γιορτες συμπληρωνα υδατανθρακα με ζαχαρη και λιπαρα με κορεσμενα για να φτασω τις θερμιδες μεσα στο παραθυρο δεν πηρα γραμμαριο και δν βλεπω διαφορα στο σωμα μου,οποτε μαλλον ολα καλα..

----------


## jimaras22

> οχι γιαυτο,απλα για θεμα ινσουλινης και υδατανθρακα,τις μερες προπο δεν παιζει θεμα αλλα χωρις γυμναστικη σκεφτομαι μηπως η ινσουλινη ανεβαινει στο θεο με το που τρωω υδατανθρακα μετα το 16ωρο.
> τελος παντων,το συνηθισα ετσι και δεν θα το χαλασω τωρα πια,δεν θελω να μπω στη διαδικασια να ξανασυνηθισει ο οργανισμος μου κατι καινουριο,το πρωτο δεκαημερο if ηταν πολυ ασχημο..θα την κρατησω για κανα διμηνο και αν δω οτι λιπωνω το αλλαζω..παντως προς το παρον ενω μεσα στις γιορτες συμπληρωνα υδατανθρακα με ζαχαρη και λιπαρα με κορεσμενα για να φτασω τις θερμιδες μεσα στο παραθυρο δεν πηρα γραμμαριο και δν βλεπω διαφορα στο σωμα μου,οποτε μαλλον ολα καλα..


ξεχνα το αυτο ολο με την ινσουλινη.αν δεν περασεις τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου δεν βαζεις βαρος [ειτε τρως βρωμικα ειτε καθαρα[το καλο ειναι ν χεις κ απο τα 2  :01. Smile: 

κ επισης μ αυτο δεν χρειαζετε αποτι κτλβες ν τρως ρυζια κρεατα κ τετια γ ν συμπληρωνεις , απλα τη πρωτεινη π θες καποια λιπαρα,υδατ μεχρι ν φτασεις τς θερμιδες
επισησ φαε φρουτα κ λαχανικα :01. Smile:

----------


## orfi1990

Καλησπερα παιδια. Εχω τοσες ερωτησεισ να κανω που δεν ξερω απο που να αρχισω. Είμαι 82 κιλα στα 183cm. Θα ξεκινήσω την περιοδική νηστεία για να μ φύγουν τα πλαϊνά σωσίβια . Γυμνάζομαι 2χρονια κ έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές διατροφές κ αρκετούς λιποδιαλυτές μαζί με φουλ αερόβιο αλλά 0 αποτελέσματα(35-45 λεπτα αεροβιο). Ειναι η τελευταια μ ελπιδα με αυτο που θα κανω αλλιως θα ζεισουμε με αυτα :01. Smile: Θα ήθελα να μ πείτε αν είναι κακό το πρόγραμμα μου. Από τις 6:00 pm έως 2:00 am τρώω σχεδόν 2900 θερμίδες κ τις υπόλοιπες ώρες νηστεία. Προπόνηση πάω 10pm-11:30pm. Τα γευματα μου ειναι, 1ο 250 γαλα 2% 70γρ κουακερ,25γρ καρυδια,10γρ μαυρες σταφιδες,5γρ μαυρη σοκολατα, 1 πρασινο μηλο κ 5 ασπραδια. Μετα απο μια ωρα θα φαω 100γρ πλιγουρι με 300 γρ κοτοπολου. Μετα την προπονηση 1.5 scoop whey,5 γρ κρεατινη κ 10γρ δεξτροζη k ενα πρασινο μιλο. 3ο γευμα το ιδιο με το 2ο αλλα αντι 100 γρ πλιγουρι βαζω 70γρ. Κ πριν πεσω να κοιμηθω ενα γιαουρτι 0% με 20γρ καρυδια κ 1 κγ μελι. Εχω στειλει ποσα μηνυματα σε διαφορουσ sto youtube για να κατανοησω πληρος ενα προγραμμα διατροφησ για IF k διστυχος καμια απαντηση. Ευχαριστω ολους κ καλη συνεχεια να εχετε  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

το θεμα αυτο το διαβασες καθολου απο την αρχη?

----------


## vaggan

φιλε τι σημασια εχει αν τρως απο τις εξι μεχρι τις 2 απο την στιγμη που εισαι μολις 1,80 και τρως 3000 θερμιδες  δεν πα να το κανεις σε ενα γευμα δεν εχει κανενα νοημα αυτο που κανεις τρως παραπολλες θερμιδες

----------


## orfi1990

> φιλε τι σημασια εχει αν τρως απο τις εξι μεχρι τις 2 απο την στιγμη που εισαι μολις 1,80 και τρως 3000 θερμιδες  δεν πα να το κανεις σε ενα γευμα δεν εχει κανενα νοημα αυτο που κανεις τρως παραπολλες θερμιδες


Όχι δεν το έχω διαβάσει. Στην περιοδική νηστεία (από τις πολλές που υπάρχουν) λένε ότι μένεις πάνω από 13-16 ώρες νηστικός αλλά μετά από αυτές τις ώρες πρέπει να καταναλώσεις τις ημερήσιες θερμίδες. Σωστά? Εγώ δεν ξέρω τι θερμίδες πρέπει να καταναλώνω ώστε να μην χάσω ούτε μυϊκά αλλά να πέσω σε ποσοστά λίπους. Σε ένα αθρο που είχα διαβάσει άδω μέσα είχα δει μια διατροφή για γράμμωση όπου ήταν 3000 θερμίδες ημερήσιος. Κ έβαλα απλά την λογική να συνδυάσω την διατροφή με την νηστεία.

----------


## vaggan

λαθος απλα το φαστινγκ σου επιτρεπει να εχεις στη διατροφη σου και σαβουρα δηλαδη μπορει να φας και δυο μπεργερ γιγας μεσα στην μερα αλλα για να χασεις πρεπει να εισαι υποθερμιδικα τωρα κατι τυπους που λενε οτι τρωνε κατι τριπλομπεργκερ και παγωτα και ειναι κομματια με φαστινγκ προφανως δεν σου λενε τι αλλα πραγματακια κατεβαζουν η διαιτα και η γραμμωση θελουν πεινα κανεις δεν γραμμωσε με γεματο στομαχι

----------


## beefmeup

> Όχι δεν το έχω διαβάσει.


αν η απαντηση ειναι για το αν εχεις διαβασει το θεμα ,τοτε να το διαβασεις.
ρωτας τι να κανεις ενω υπαρχει ενα θεμα κοντα 20 σελιδες με διατροφες κ παραδειγματα.

στο αν πρεπει να ακουλουθησεις αυτη την διατροφη αποτι καταλαβα εσυ θες να χασεις απο καπου κ διαβασες κατι για αυτου του ειδους την διατροφη.
αλλα απο τα γραφομενα σου δεν ξερεις καν να βγαζεις διατροφη στο εαυτο σου...οποτε το σκεπτικο ειναι τελειως λαθος.
κατσε διαβασε 2 πραγματα για το πως βγαζουν διατροφη κ ασε τα if κ τις νηστειες.

----------


## Ανδρεας

> η διαιτα και η γραμμωση θελουν πεινα κανεις δεν γραμμωσε με γεματο στομαχι


βγαίνω λίγο οφ τόπικ αλλα anw
αυτό δεν ισχύει πάντα, ανάλογα με την προσέγγιση high carbs/fats
αν κ ο στόχος θα είναι να τρως όσο περισσότερες θερμίδες ενώ χάνεις κιλά

----------


## vaggan

αυτο ακριβως ειπα...ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ αλλοι γραμμωνουν με παστιτσια και μερεντες ΝΑΤΟΥΡΑΛ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΝΑΣΕΙΣ οσοι βαζουν διαφορα δεν κανουν διατροφη με λιγες θερμιδες μπορουν να τρωνε 3 και 4 και πεντεχιλιαδες και να ειναι σε τρομερο επιπεδο

----------


## beefmeup

σχετικα ειναι ολα..νατουραλ ξενατουραλ αν ξερεις να τρως αλλα κ να προπονεισαι ,μια χαρα γραμμωνεις χωρις πεινες κλπ..εκτος αν μιλαμε για αγωνιστικη γραμμωση ,που ειναι αλλο πραγμα.

----------


## vaggan

> σχετικα ειναι ολα..νατουραλ ξενατουραλ αν ξερεις να τρως αλλα κ να προπονεισαι ,μια χαρα γραμμωνεις χωρις πεινες κλπ..εκτος αν μιλαμε για αγωνιστικη γραμμωση ,που ειναι αλλο πραγμα.


οταν λεω γραμμωση εννοω το λιπος σου να ειναι σαφως κατω του 10% η εκει στο 10 και να εχεις ανεπτυγμενους μυς στο σωμα σου σχετικο ειναι οπως ειπες αλλα μερικοι νομιζουν πχ οτι ειναι γραμμωμενοι και δεν ειναι. η γραμμωση προυποθετει να εχεις μυικη μαζα και λιγο λιπος τωρα οσο πιο λιγο το λιπος και ανεπτυγμενοι μυες στο σωμα τοσο πιο γραμμωμενος θα φαινεται καποιος

----------


## beefmeup

ναι οκ..οπως ειπα κ απο πανω σχετικα ειναι αυτα μιας κ εχω παει κατω απο 10% χωρις να πειναω ,οποτε ξερω οτι γινεται κ με μια σχετικη μυικοτητα πανω μου.

----------


## Ανδρεας

> σχετικα ειναι ολα..νατουραλ ξενατουραλ αν ξερεις να τρως αλλα κ να προπονεισαι ,μια χαρα γραμμωνεις χωρις πεινες κλπ..εκτος αν μιλαμε για αγωνιστικη γραμμωση ,που ειναι αλλο πραγμα.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## orfi1990

> αν η απαντηση ειναι για το αν εχεις διαβασει το θεμα ,τοτε να το διαβασεις.
> ρωτας τι να κανεις ενω υπαρχει ενα θεμα κοντα 20 σελιδες με διατροφες κ παραδειγματα.
> 
> στο αν πρεπει να ακουλουθησεις αυτη την διατροφη αποτι καταλαβα εσυ θες να χασεις απο καπου κ διαβασες κατι για αυτου του ειδους την διατροφη.
> αλλα απο τα γραφομενα σου δεν ξερεις καν να βγαζεις διατροφη στο εαυτο σου...οποτε το σκεπτικο ειναι τελειως λαθος.
> κατσε διαβασε 2 πραγματα για το πως βγαζουν διατροφη κ ασε τα if κ τις νηστειες.


Για να βγλαω διατροφη στον οργανισμος μου πρεπει να ειμαι διατροφολογος για να ξερω ακομη κ ποσες θερμιδες καιω ακομη κ οταν καθομαι. Εγω απλα θα ηθελα ενα προγραμμα για να ξερω πανω κατω που να κοιμενομαι, δλδ αν ειναι να περνω 2000 θερμιδες ή 2300 να ξερω απο τι αποτελειται(προτεινη, υδατανθρακα κλπ κλπ). Το IF εχει μεγαλη αποτελεσματικοτιτα στο εξωτερικο κ γιαυτο θελω να την δοκιμασω.

----------


## beefmeup

> Το IF εχει μεγαλη αποτελεσματικοτιτα στο εξωτερικο κ γιαυτο θελω να την δοκιμασω.


αυτοι που κανουν IF ξερουν να βγαζουν διατροφη για τον εαυτο τους ,ποσο πιο απλα να στο γραψω?
αν δεν ξερεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις ουτε IF ουτε καμια αλλη διατροφη.
σιγα μην χρειαζεται να εχεις βγαλει κ κανα πανεπιστημιο για να βγαλεις διατροφη..απλα οι περισοτεροι βαριεστε να διαβασετε κ ψαχνετε μαγικους τροπους για να χασετε..μονο που δεν υπαρχουν.

*Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο...**The Carb Cycling Codex: Κέρδισε μυς και χάσε λίπος σωστά**Θερμίδες...Είναι απαραίτητο να τις υπολογίζουμε;**Πως παχαίνουμε;*

----------


## orfi1990

> λαθος απλα το φαστινγκ σου επιτρεπει να εχεις στη διατροφη σου και σαβουρα δηλαδη μπορει να φας και δυο μπεργερ γιγας μεσα στην μερα αλλα για να χασεις πρεπει να εισαι υποθερμιδικα τωρα κατι τυπους που λενε οτι τρωνε κατι τριπλομπεργκερ και παγωτα και ειναι κομματια με φαστινγκ προφανως δεν σου λενε τι αλλα πραγματακια κατεβαζουν η διαιτα και η γραμμωση θελουν πεινα κανεις δεν γραμμωσε με γεματο στομαχι


Εχω δει εκατονταδες που κανουν αυτοι την διατροφη οπως Marc Fitt, Brandon Carter, Lex fittness κ αλλιους που αυτα τα παιδια καθονται κ τρωνε αυτα που τους αρεσουν. Οσο το αν περνουν αναβολικα κ αλλα χιλια δυο ομονοδικος που ξερω οτι δεν περνει κ για μενα ειναι ενα αρεστο σωμα ειναι του Marc fitt. Το να γινεις fitness δεν ειναι απαρετιτο να πεινασεις. Κολλιτος μου λογο σκαριου του ειναι αρκετα κομμενος κ το παιδι ακολουθει μια απλα τυπικη διατροφη

----------


## orfi1990

> αυτοι που κανουν IF ξερουν να βγαζουν διατροφη για τον εαυτο τους ,ποσο πιο απλα να στο γραψω?
> αν δεν ξερεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις ουτε IF ουτε καμια αλλη διατροφη.
> σιγα μην χρειαζεται να εχεις βγαλει κ κανα πανεπιστημιο για να βγαλεις διατροφη..απλα οι περισοτεροι βαριεστε να διαβασετε κ ψαχνετε μαγικους τροπους για να χασετε..μονο που δεν υπαρχουν.
> 
> *Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο...**The Carb Cycling Codex: Κέρδισε μυς και χάσε λίπος σωστά**Θερμίδες...Είναι απαραίτητο να τις υπολογίζουμε;**Πως παχαίνουμε;*


Το αν βαριεμαι προσκοπικα εγω αστο να ξερω καλητερα. Εχω χαλασει απειρο χρονο κ απειρα λεφτα για να χασω λιπος κ να χτυσω μυικα. Και ναι για να φτιαξεις διατροφη ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα αλλιω να ειχαμε ολοι μικρομαγαζακια ποθυ θα λεγανε διατροφολογοι. Δεχτων να διαβασω για αλλη μια ακομη φορα διαφορα τετοια. Σε ευχαριστω για τα Link

----------


## beefmeup

αν ειχες χαλασει χρονο κ λεφτα τοτε θα ηξερες 5 πραγματα μεχρι τωρα..για να μην ξερεις ,ασε με κ μενα με την σειρα μου να μπορω να καταλαβω ποσο χρονο εχεις "χασει".
οσο για αυτους που αναφερεις δεν τους ηξερα ,αλλα τους εψαξα απο περιεργεια..παραμυθιαζουν τον κοσμο κ καποιοι τσιμπανε ,δατς ολ.

οσον αφορα τα μικρομαγαζα μαλλον δεν το εχεις παρει χαμπαρι αλλα 5 στους 10 που γραφουν σε φορουμ δηλωνουν personal trainer με αποψη κ χωρις να εχουν κ καποιο χαρτι της προκοπως.
αρα μαλλον δεν ειναι κατι για πανεπιστημονες.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αδερφε χαλάρωσε λιγο κουβεντα κανουμε,λες οτι εχεις ξοδεψει απειρο χρόνο,χρημα κτλ. αλλα πιο πανω μιλάς για μια διατροφή κοντά 3.000 που για τα στατς π εχεις ειναι συντήρηση σχεδόν,οποιαδηποτε μορφή διαιτας κ να ξεκινήσεις το αποτελεσμα θα το ιδιο - μηδέν - 

Το να φτιαξεις μια διατροφή δεν ειναι καθόλου δυσκολο,απλά θα πρεπει να μελετησεις λιγο την θεωρία γυρω απο την αθλητική διατροφή,τα μακρο/μικροσυστατικά και φυσικά το θερμιδικο ισοζύγιο.Το φορουμ ειναι γεμάτο με βοηθειες,παραδειγματα αλλα και διατροφές παιδιών που φτιαχτηκαν απο το μηδέν  :01. Wink:

----------


## orfi1990

> αν ειχες χαλασει χρονο κ λεφτα τοτε θα ηξερες 5 πραγματα μεχρι τωρα..για να μην ξερεις ,ασε με κ μενα με την σειρα μου να μπορω να καταλαβω ποσο χρονο εχεις "χασει".
> οσο για αυτους που αναφερεις δεν τους ηξερα ,αλλα τους εψαξα απο περιεργια..παραμυθιαζουν τον κοσμο κ καποιοι τσιμπανε ,δατς ολ.
> 
> οσον αφορα τα μικρομαγαζα μαλλον δεν το εχεις παρει χαμπαρι αλλα 5 στους 10 που γραφουν σε φορουμ δηλωνουν personal trainer με αποψη κ χωρις να εχουν κ καποιο χαρτι της προκοπως.
> αρα μαλλον δεν ειναι κατι για πανεπιστημονες.


Ωραια beef πες μ αν θα εκανες εσυ IF τι θα ετρωγες μες την μερα σ κ θελω να ακουσω ποσες θερμιδες εχουν ολα αυτα.

----------


## beefmeup

με τσεκαρεις δλδ? :01. Mr. Green: 

διαβασε τα λινκ που σου εδωσα..θα σε βοηθησουν.
επισης μην περιμενεις απο κανενα να σου βγαλει διατροφη..τοσα μελη το κανουν εδω περα απο μονοι τους με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.
οταν καταληξεις ανοιξε ενα θεμα στις διατροφες μελων κ ποσταρε την διατροφη που εβγαλες με συνολο θερμιδων κ μακρος..
κ εκει θα παρεις ιδεες κ απο εμας..
επισης μην ποσταρουμε αλλο εδω γιατι χαλαμε το θεμα ,μιας κ βγαινουμε εκτος σιγα σιγα.

----------


## orfi1990

> με τσεκαρεις δλδ?
> 
> διαβασε τα λινκ που σου εδωσα..θα σε βοηθησουν.
> επισης μην περιμενεις απο κανενα να σου βγαλει διατροφη..τοσα μελη το κανουν εδω περα απο μονοι τους με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.
> οταν καταληξεις ανοιξε ενα θεμα στις διατροφες μελων κ ποσταρε την διατροφη που εβγαλες με συνολο θερμιδων κ μακρος..
> κ εκει θα παρεις ιδεες κ απο εμας..
> επισης μην ποσταρουμε αλλο εδω γιατι χαλαμε το θεμα ,μιας κ βγαινουμε εκτος σιγα σιγα.


Ελαφρως χαχαχα. Συγνωμη για το πριξιμο, θα διαβασω λεπτομερες οτι μ εδωσες κ θα πραξω. Μονο μια ερωτηση επιδη βλεπω οτι το κατεχεις. Θα μπορω στο μελλον να σ στειλω μεσο personal για καμια τυχον απορεια?

----------


## orfi1990

> Αδερφε χαλάρωσε λιγο κουβεντα κανουμε,λες οτι εχεις ξοδεψει απειρο χρόνο,χρημα κτλ. αλλα πιο πανω μιλάς για μια διατροφή κοντά 3.000 που για τα στατς π εχεις ειναι συντήρηση σχεδόν,οποιαδηποτε μορφή διαιτας κ να ξεκινήσεις το αποτελεσμα θα το ιδιο - μηδέν - 
> 
> Το να φτιαξεις μια διατροφή δεν ειναι καθόλου δυσκολο,απλά θα πρεπει να μελετησεις λιγο την θεωρία γυρω απο την αθλητική διατροφή,τα μακρο/μικροσυστατικά και φυσικά το θερμιδικο ισοζύγιο.Το φορουμ ειναι γεμάτο με βοηθειες,παραδειγματα αλλα και διατροφές παιδιών που φτιαχτηκαν απο το μηδέν


Εχεις δικιο για το χαλαρωμα απλα ημουν τοσο ενθουσιασμενος με αυτη την διατροφη που βρηκα κ δυστιχος με αυτα που μ ελεγε ο beef με εστειλε για βρουβες. Απλα αισθανομαι οτι εχω χασει ακριβος 2.5 χρονια με ελαχιστα  αποτελεσματα. Σας ευχαριστω ολους κ θα πραξω αναλογος

----------


## vaggan

> Εχω δει εκατονταδες που κανουν αυτοι την διατροφη οπως Marc Fitt, Brandon Carter, Lex fittness κ αλλιους που αυτα τα παιδια καθονται κ τρωνε αυτα που τους αρεσουν. Οσο το αν περνουν αναβολικα κ αλλα χιλια δυο ομονοδικος που ξερω οτι δεν περνει κ για μενα ειναι ενα αρεστο σωμα ειναι του Marc fitt. Το να γινεις fitness δεν ειναι απαρετιτο να πεινασεις. Κολλιτος μου λογο σκαριου του ειναι αρκετα κομμενος κ το παιδι ακολουθει μια απλα τυπικη διατροφη


δεν πιστευω να περιμενεις να απαντησω σε αυτο αμα τα πιστευεις αυτα που λες κατσε γραμμωσε με 3000 θερμιδες

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Εχεις δικιο για το χαλαρωμα απλα ημουν τοσο ενθουσιασμενος με αυτη την διατροφη που βρηκα κ δυστιχος με αυτα που μ ελεγε ο beef με εστειλε για βρουβες. Απλα αισθανομαι οτι εχω χασει ακριβος 2.5 χρονια με ελαχιστα  αποτελεσματα. Σας ευχαριστω ολους κ θα πραξω αναλογος


Γενικά σα διατροφη ειναι οκ το IF προσωπικα το ακολουθω γιατι με βολευει έτσι ωστε να μη χρειαζεται να τρωω καθε 3 κ λιγο.
Ειναι μια εναλλακτική λυση οχι ο μοναδικος τροπος για να γίνεις φιτ, αν κ εχει αρκετα πλεονεκτηματα στην υγεια (διαβασε αρθρα τυπου eat, stop, eat & leangains)
Τελος μην πιστεύεις τον καθε youtuber σε οτι λεει κ μαθε να μην ακους οτι λεει ο καθενας σαν απολυτο (βλεπε sixpackshorcuts κ ολους αυτους π εβαλες) εξάλλου δε μπορεις να γνωριζεις αν παίρνουν ή οχι αν κ νομίζω την απάντηση αυτη την ξερεις

(Διαβασε τα αρθρα π εστειλε ο μπηφ)

----------


## orfi1990

> Γενικά σα διατροφη ειναι οκ το IF προσωπικα το ακολουθω γιατι με βολευει έτσι ωστε να μη χρειαζεται να τρωω καθε 3 κ λιγο.
> Ειναι μια εναλλακτική λυση οχι ο μοναδικος τροπος για να γίνεις φιτ, αν κ εχει αρκετα πλεονεκτηματα στην υγεια (διαβασε αρθρα τυπου eat, stop, eat & leangains)
> Τελος μην πιστεύεις τον καθε youtuber σε οτι λεει κ μαθε να μην ακους οτι λεει ο καθενας σαν απολυτο (βλεπε sixpackshorcuts κ ολους αυτους π εβαλες) εξάλλου δε μπορεις να γνωριζεις αν παίρνουν ή οχι αν κ νομίζω την απάντηση αυτη την ξερεις
> 
> (Διαβασε τα αρθρα π εστειλε ο μπηφ)


Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σ Αντρεα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## orfi1990

Επιτρέπετε μέσα στην νηστεία να τρως φρούτα ή να καταναλώνεις κάποιο είδος πρωτεϊνούχο ρόφημα(πχ zero whey biotech)

----------


## Ανδρεας

> Επιτρέπετε μέσα στην νηστεία να τρως φρούτα ή να καταναλώνεις κάποιο είδος πρωτεϊνούχο ρόφημα(πχ zero whey biotech)


Αν εννοείς κατα τη διάρκεια της νηστείας τοτε οχι
Υπαρχει ενας "κανονας" π λεει για 37 θερμιδες

----------


## orfi1990

> Αν εννοείς κατα τη διάρκεια της νηστείας τοτε οχι
> Υπαρχει ενας "κανονας" π λεει για 37 θερμιδες


ρωταω επιδη διαβασα οτι νερο κ καποιο ιδος ροφηματος απλα να μην εχει υδατανθρακα κ ζαχαρη.
Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## grtech

Αν και μέχρι κάποια ηλικία το σώμα μπορεί να συνηθίσει στην γυμναστική με βάρη έπειτα απο πολύωρη νηστεία (ισχύει βασικά για νέους που δεν έχουν πολλές ασχολίες, αν με έβαζες εμένα σε τέτοια διαδικασία έπειτα απο δέκα+ ώρες νηστεία το μόνο που θα μπορούσα θα ήταν προσευχή όχι γυμναστική.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αν δεν αντέχεις να βγάζεις προπονήσεις ίσως θα σου ηταν χρήσιμο κάποιο συμπλήρωμα BCAA, ΕΑΑ.

----------


## orfi1990

> Αν και μέχρι κάποια ηλικία το σώμα μπορεί να συνηθίσει στην γυμναστική με βάρη έπειτα απο πολύωρη νηστεία (ισχύει βασικά για νέους που δεν έχουν πολλές ασχολίες, αν με έβαζες εμένα σε τέτοια διαδικασία έπειτα απο δέκα+ ώρες νηστεία το μόνο που θα μπορούσα θα ήταν προσευχή όχι γυμναστική. 
> 
> Αν δεν αντέχεις να βγάζεις προπονήσεις ίσως θα σου ηταν χρήσιμο κάποιο συμπλήρωμα BCAA, ΕΑΑ.


hahahah εχεις δικιο. Μερικες φορες ειναι βαναυσο.
ευχαριστω gr  :01. Smile:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Παραθετω καποιες σχετικές πηγες για οποιον τον ενδιαφέρει να ξεκινησει αυτη τη διατροφη, αλλα διστάζει γιατι θεωρει ότι αν δεν κανει 6-8 γευματα τη μερα δε θα δει αποτελέσματα:

Increased meal frequency does not promote greater weight loss in subjects who were prescribed an 8-week equi-energetic energy-restricted diet.   https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19943985

Meal frequency and energy balance.    https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9155494

Effects of meal frequency on weight loss and body  http://www.alanaragonblog.com/wp-con...a-analysis.pdf
composition: a meta-analysis

Παρουσιαζουν πολυ ενδιαφέρον τα παραπανω άρθρα. Προσοχη σε καμια περιπτωση δεν υποννοω, οτι το IF ειναι πανακεια ή το θαυματουργο τοτεμ της διατροφης.
Αλλα ισως και να χρειαζεται μια αναθεωρηση, στα οσα πιστευαμε τα προηγουμενα χρόνια περι διατροφής.
Οι εποχες αλλαζουν εξελισσονται τα παντα, λογικο να ειναι να υπαρχουν και διαφορετικες προσεγγισεις. Αλλα καλο ειναι καποιος να το ερευνησει και λιγο μονος του.

Ενα αποσπασμα
In the simple model with number of meals as a continuous
predictor, meal frequency was not significantly
associated with change in body mass (change in body
mass with each unit increase in number of meals:
0.036 0.06 kg; 95% CI: 0.15 to 0.09; P ¼ 0.65). This
was also true in the full model and reduced models
(0.036 0.06 kg; 95% CI: 0.15 to 0.10; P ¼ 0.64) (Table
2). In the reduced model with meal frequency as

Σε μενα προσωπικα η παραπανω διατροφη ταιριαζει περισσοτερο στην ιδιοσυγκρασια μου, απο την αποψη οτι βασανιζομαι περισσοτερο οταν πειναω και εχω να φαω 100 γρμ κοτοπουλο, 1 μαρουλι και 1 πατατα και μετα απο 2-3 ωρες κατι αναλογο. Τωρα συνηθισα ξυπναω παραλειπω το πρωινο πινω τσαι ή black coffee και πολυ νερο και μετά απο 4-6 ώρες τρωω ενα μεγαλο γευμα. Εχω συνηθισει απολυτα οποιος δυσκολευεται να το πιστεψει δεν εχει παρα να δοκιμασει. Ο οργανισμος μας εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη προσαρμοστικοτητα απ' οτι νομιζουμε.
Ναι τις πρωτες 7 μερες ειχα λυσσαξει της πεινας αλλα τωρα τρεχω σαν το Βεγγο κ δεν πειναω καθολου
Ετσι ελεγχω πολυ περισσοτερο την πεινα μου και κανω 2 απολαυστικά και χορταστικα γευματα. 1 Επικο γευμα και ενα μικροτερο και παραλληλα, χανω λιπος γραμμωνω.

----------


## Frosty

Ρε παιδιά μια ερώτηση: αν το τελευταίο μου γεύμα είναι πχ στις 8 το βράδυ (και λογικά θα είναι και μεγάλο), 12 ώρες είναι μέχρι τις 12 το άλλο μεσημέρι. Αλλά ΕΙΝΑΙ 12 ώρες? Από τις 8 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 10 τουλάχιστον θα είμαι σκασμένος! Μήπως οι 16 ώρες ξεκινάνε λίγο αργότερα από το τελευταίο γεύμα?

----------


## aepiskeptis

Έτσι που το γράφεις δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες.

  Αν σπασεις τη νηστεία στις 14.00 με παράθυρο σίτισης 8 ώρες μπορείς να τρως μέχρι τις 22.00.
Οπότε εάν σκοπεύεις να φας τον αμπακους, 2 κοτετσια , 3 χωράφια πατάτες και 2 γαλακτομπουρεκα, ξεκίνα 1 ώρα νωρίτερα. Απλό, ναι;

 Η δίαιτα αυτή, βασίζεται στην αύξηση της ινσουλινοευαισθησιας και τη βέλτιστη λειτουργία του συμπαθητικού/παρασυμπαθητικου νευρικού συστήματος και τις ορμόνες που εκκρίνονται.

 Για την ώρα δεν έχει βρεθεί σύστημα που να παραβιάζει τη διατήρηση της ενέργειας κι αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν δεν μετράς θερμιδες κινδυνεύεις είτε να τρως πολύ ή λίγο

----------


## Frosty

Δεν μετράω θερμίδες απλά, μετράω Macros.. Οπότε θα δώσω μια ευκαιρία και στο IF τώρα για κανα μήνα ακόμα μέχρι να τελειώσω την υποθερμιδική μου και μετά σταδιακά ανεβάζω 100-150 κάθε βδομάδα μέχρι να φτάσω στις +200 από τη συντήρηση μου και μένω εκεί μέχρι... ε βλέποντας και κάνοντας!  :01. Razz:

----------


## GEOZN8

> Δεν μετράω θερμίδες απλά, μετράω Macros.. Οπότε θα δώσω μια ευκαιρία και στο IF τώρα για κανα μήνα ακόμα μέχρι να τελειώσω την υποθερμιδική μου και μετά σταδιακά ανεβάζω 100-150 κάθε βδομάδα μέχρι να φτάσω στις +200 από τη συντήρηση μου και μένω εκεί μέχρι... ε βλέποντας και κάνοντας!


Αν δεν μετρας θερμιδες παρολλο που εχεις ? σωστα μακρος τοτε τι νοημα εχει... κοιτα να εχεις σωστα υπολογισμο αναλογα το αποτελεσμα που θες !!

----------

